# hiking into Cali section on NSV



## bolsito (Aug 26, 2007)

I once mountain biked in to look at the Cali section. The whole stretch has a trail/road next to it, so in theory you could hike your boat in to start at the Cali section. I came in from north side, I think most people who are hiking in to NSV hike from the other side and get to the river a decent ways above the Cali section.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Hey Ben,

Here is my post from way back when. http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/nsv-hike-in-beta-25838.html

I like the hike option and don't need to do the upper mank ever again. You'll need a trail map to find the Bright Trail.

The hike out is chill but it seems most people prefer to hike in and then boat all the way out to the traditional takeout instead of hiking out.

Have fun.

TT


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/stelprdb5373152.pdf

The above link is a pdf with directions and a map of the bright trail. Best access to NSV for paddling is from the south. 

As you drive up hwy 7, look for road with about 10-20 mailboxes and a sign that says Taylor. My CO gazetter shows the road on the map as FS rd 330 I think? Drive up the dirt road, go past the houses and into the national forest. The start of the trail is on the right side of the road with a little pull off on the right. The trail is marked 921 and doesn't have the name bright trail on the trailhead marker. Note that CRC and the gazetter show bright trail as 827, but thats the number of the extension on the other side of the river I think. High clearance 4WD would probably be best, but I saw some minivans up there camping, so you can probably make it in a lower clearance shuttle rig.


----------

